# The Walking Dead S04E15



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice homage to George A Romero and Day of the Dead in the tunnel scene.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

How in the heck did Maggie manage to get into trouble in the tunnel in the first place? If she was walking down the tunnel and saw a bunch of walkers ahead, why didn't she just turn around and go back?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Solid set-up for next week.

But oh my gosh, could they have telegraphed more that (pure speculation based only in this episode, but spoiling in case):



Spoiler



Maggie is going to die next week?!? I meant the camera lingering on the photo of her burning screamed foreshadowing.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Denise Crosby just seemed creepy at the end and didn't give me any good feeling about Terminus.

"Claimed" gang is heading toward Terminus with revenge against Rick on the mind and Daryl is going with them. What the heck happened to the Beth story line? She gets taken away in the car with (supposedly?) funeral home caretaker-person and that's it? There seemed to be enough of Daryl in this episode to address that to some degree, but nothing.

At the risk of this question sparking off a thread derailment, does anyone have any idea of the time frame between, say, the folks arriving at Terminus on this episode and when the attack by the Governor on the prison took place? Days, weeks?

It seems Rick, Carl and Michone are behind the group that arrived tonight, but ahead of the "Claimed" gang. And it would seem that Carol and Tyreese would not have made it to Terminus yet, but I wonder where they are in relation to the others?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Still not feeling confident on the scientist. He doesn't seem to be in a big hurry to get to DC.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Still not feeling confident on the scientist. He doesn't seem to be in a big hurry to get to DC.


He made a couple of comments in this episode about video games, and I wouldn't be surprised if we find out his "super-classified knowledge" about what caused the ZA will turn out to be him not being able to properly distinguish games from reality.

But I'm confused about the placement of Terminus in relation to the prison. We know when Abraham's truck picked up Glenn and Tara, they drove a few hours north. Then when the truck got shot up, Glenn started walking back south. So for Glenn to see the signs that Maggie had left for him means that Terminus must be south of the prison and Glenn and crew walked all the way back and then some.

Can't believe the "claimed" gang has a rule that it's OK to kill one of their own for lying. That's not the type of gang I'd want to be around for very long.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Re: Beth; Darryl doesn't know anything about her, and I think they don't want us to know anything more about Beth than he does. So, nothing. I assume they WILL give us some info on her before the end of the season.

Re: "claimed" gang; the leader said that the severity of the beating depends on the severity of the offense, and the "general feel of the day" or something. I assume that Len was an annoying POS and getting on everyone's last nerve anyway. Plus trying to set up one of the other people in the group is actually a pretty significant betrayal. And we already know from the house what kind of gang they are... the question is when will Darryl find out. So far the gang hasn't attacked anyone "innocent" and the leader is definitely making a play for Darryl's loyalty. There's the scene at the end where his first instinct is to cover up Len, but then he changes his mind... presumably that's intended to imply that he's starting to coming around to the "claimed" gang's point of view.

I really don't think they'll kill Maggie this season. I don't know what the deal is with Terminus but it seems clear that it can't be the nirvana that it appears to be, since the show is not over , nevertheless I don't think she'll be killed.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> But I'm confused about the placement of Terminus in relation to the prison.


If you look at the various maps that have shown the way to Terminus, Terminus is Macon, and is SE of Atlanta.

I don't think we know where the prison was, aside from "not far from Woodbury", but that's SSW of Atlanta. So it's feasible that they headed Northeast-ish from the Woodbury/Prison area, and then ended up walking back more or less South to end up at Terminus.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Re: Beth; Darryl doesn't know anything about her, and I think they don't want us to know anything more about Beth than he does. So, nothing. I assume they WILL give us some info on her before the end of the season.


Plus, the way the other guy was talking about young girls, I doubt Darryl is gonna say "Speaking of young girls, I know this particular little hottie who's missing; wouldn't it be great if we found her?"

He (along with everybody else on the show) may feel that all roads lead to Terminus, and his best chance of finding her is keeping his mouth shut and tagging along.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> At the risk of this question sparking off a thread derailment, does anyone have any idea of the time frame between, say, the folks arriving at Terminus on this episode and when the attack by the Governor on the prison took place? Days, weeks?


The only timeline I can find has the Governor attacking the prison on Day 504+ and Michonne finding Carl & Rick after the can of pudding on day 506+, but the timeline doesn't continue past that.

http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Television_Show_Timeline


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

The science guy is a real class A D.B. I doubt he has/knows anything specific, and is just using these people for his own personal agenda.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think the gang leader setup the rabbit thing in order to get Daryl on his team and probably too solve a problem member.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Does anyone see the same weirdness as I do on the Den of Geek reviews

When I click the link

http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/the-walking-dead/29826/the-walking-dead-season-4-episode-15-review-us

A review shows up with a picture of Glenn, then is quickly replaced by a different review. This happens pretty much every week.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> At the risk of this question sparking off a thread derailment, does anyone have any idea of the time frame between, say, the folks arriving at Terminus on this episode and when the attack by the Governor on the prison took place? Days, weeks?





markz said:


> The only timeline I can find has the Governor attacking the prison on Day 504+ and Michonne finding Carl & Rick after the can of pudding on day 506+, but the timeline doesn't continue past that.
> 
> http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Television_Show_Timeline


Rick's face is still pretty beat up, so I'm thinking it hasn't been very long. How long does it take for wounds like that to heal?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, Carls bullet wound healed within days so....


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Re: Beth; Darryl doesn't know anything about her, and I think they don't want us to know anything more about Beth than he does. So, nothing. I assume they WILL give us some info on her before the end of the season.


Complete stab in the dark: The person that nabbed Beth was "saving" her from walkers that were hot on her heels and that they took her to Terminus....or maybe the people of Terminus has a rival camp and Beth was taken there?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> Complete stab in the dark: The person that nabbed Beth was "saving" her from walkers that were hot on her heels and that they took her to Terminus....or maybe the people of Terminus has a rival camp and Beth was taken there?


Except that we saw Daryl see the car speeding away and we saw no walkers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> Complete stab in the dark: The person that nabbed Beth was "saving" her from walkers that were hot on her heels and that they took her to Terminus....or maybe the people of Terminus has a rival camp and Beth was taken there?


With only one episode left, I suspect everybody arrives at Terminus next week. Accompanied by the breaking loose of all hell.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> Complete stab in the dark: The person that nabbed Beth was "saving" her from walkers that were hot on her heels and that they took her to Terminus....or maybe the people of Terminus has a rival camp and Beth was taken there?


Or the Terminus people are doing something SUPER creepy and they kidnap people. My wild guess


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Or the Terminus people are doing something SUPER creepy and they kidnap people. My wild guess


Are you watching the episodes about Woodbury and stumbled into the wrong thread 

Something will happen but I don't think it will be that because that would be almost exactly the same story.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> Are you watching the episodes about Woodbury and stumbled into the wrong thread
> 
> Something will happen but I don't think it will be that because that would be almost exactly the same story.


I didn't say what creepy thing. And was Woodbury DRIVING out and just randomly kidnapping people??

There is a chance that something has to be wrong with Terminus


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

People at Terminus eat people!

Why didn't Glenn and Maggie and the rest of the gang drive to Terminus?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Why does Terminus have no Sentry/Guards?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Why does Terminus have no Sentry/Guards?


Yeah, that was very strange.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Why does Terminus have no Sentry/Guards?


and the gates seem to be unlocked.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Anubys said:


> People at Terminus eat people!


So when she offered them a plate, she was just trying to fatten them up?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

zalusky said:


> and the gates seem to be unlocked.


I didn't rewind to see, but I was wondering to myself if the gates were shut in such a way that a walker could just push them open. They didn't look like they had to unlatch much of anything to open them. There was a chain on one, but it looked like it was sort of just looped through and left hanging.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Obviously we don't know much about Terminus yet at all, but it did seem set FAR back from anything that would actually attract Walkers.

Fence was out pretty far from the buildings, they had to go in a while to find that first person.

But that said, there is probably some real reason it looked so easy to get in


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Obviously we don't know much about Terminus yet at all, but it did seem set FAR back from anything that would actually attract Walkers. Fence was out pretty far from the buildings, they had to go in a while to find that first person.
> 
> But that said, there is probably some real reason it looked so easy to get in


The fence at the prison was also quite a ways from the buildings, yet there were always walkers amassing at the fence and trying to push their way in.

Given that survivors must be arriving at Terminus on a regular basis, I can't imagine that there's not walkers constantly at the fence just like at the prison.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I liked the episode but lost the last minute to two. It stopped recording when the group opened the second gate into Terminus. I didn't see any residents there greet them or such. I will have to see if I can catch that on a rerun.

I loved the tunnel bit and Glenn seeing Maggie. That was a great reunion. When Glenn asked her about the tunnel and she said "well I thought what would Glenn do and shot up the roof" (or something like that).

The scientist guy seems more like a nerd that has been in his mom's basement watching movies, playing games and living in the imagination of the tv (sound familar anyone???  ) rather than an actual scientist that can save the world. Not even as much as one as the doc in Woodberry. 

When did he get pocession of Glenns armor?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> The fence at the prison was also quite a ways from the buildings, yet there were always walkers amassing at the fence and trying to push their way in.
> 
> Given that survivors must be arriving at Terminus on a regular basis, I can't imagine that there's not walkers constantly at the fence just like at the prison.


Well obviously we don't know something

But they were a lot further set back and more hidden than the prison for example


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> The fence at the prison was also quite a ways from the buildings, yet there were always walkers amassing at the fence and trying to push their way in.
> 
> Given that survivors must be arriving at Terminus on a regular basis, I can't imagine that there's not walkers constantly at the fence just like at the prison.


It wasn't that far back from the railroad line.

I was surprised there weren't more walkers around also. I was surprised that the group wasn't surprised.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

betts4 said:


> When did he get pocession of Glenns armor?


Glen made a deal with their group when they stopped at the mini tunnel/archway - to continue with them and he would turn over the armor to the scientist.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

NJ_HB said:


> Glen made a deal with their group when they stopped at the mini tunnel/archway - to continue with them and he would turn over the armor to the scientist.


It was not much of a bargain. Despite how he worded it, I think Glenn was mostly just giving the armor away because he figured the guy was worth protecting, and maybe he felt a little guilty that he was not helping.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...Given that survivors must be arriving at Terminus on a regular basis, I can't imagine that there's not walkers constantly at the fence just like at the prison.


Which is why I found it VERY strange that there were no guards or security or even outside defense (that we saw).


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Which is why I found it VERY strange that there were no guards or security or even outside defense (that we saw).


Right. And not just to guard against walkers. As has been mentioned by someone earlier this season, the live people can be much scarier than the walkers. Daryl's new group, for instance.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> Right. And not just to guard against walkers. As has been mentioned by someone earlier this season, the live people can be much scarier than the walkers. Daryl's new group, for instance.


This.

It will be interesting to see what happens when Daryl's new group meets Terminus or even Carol/Rick etc. I don't doubt that Daryl will be on the right side but I hope the right side will know that!


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree that Terminus is full of cannibals and the way it's set up is a trap for humans, just to easily let them in the yard. Maybe they are running low on visitors so someone went for take out and picked up Beth?

Also, I saw this posted out on the web:









Saw that posted for Lizzie as well though


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Foreshadowing...



Spoiler






















This not a Test message.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

CraigK said:


> Foreshadowing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea look at that! She's in front of a huge flaming grill! She's looking at Eugene and Glen as a big hamburger and hot dog.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

The side braid of crazy, I think they call it 

If Tasha Yar starts babbling about two long lost daughters named Lizzie and Mika...


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Oh wow! I think this is more likely than the Lizzie/painting connection. One thing that struck me when I saw the one showing Lizzie is that the braid was over the wrong shoulder.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, and the painting would make sense if it was done by a person who escaped Terminus!

But a Lizzie painting is just too random


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I hope the plate of food she's fixing for them doesn't include Beth.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> Oh wow! I think this is more likely than the Lizzie/painting connection. One thing that struck me when I saw the one showing Lizzie is that the braid was over the wrong shoulder.


looks like the same to me

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10045703#post10045703


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

One thing I'm sure of, Terminus will be eeeevviiillllll.

I'm glad "claimed" hillbilly dude got killed. What an annoying sob. I almost did a happy dance when it happened.

In all the traveling our gang has been doing, nobody's thought to get a map? Only the military guy and scientist guy's group.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> looks like the same to me
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10045703#post10045703


You're right! Oops! Maybe it was the loose hair down the other side that cause me to think that?

Well, I still think MikeMar made a valid point. A Lizzie painting would not make much sense.

One thought.....what if the painting was DONE by Lizzie? Or what if Lizzie was the one that destroyed it? What if Lizzie had been with the woman at Terminus at some point and even copied her side braid?


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

So.........Maggie brought down a concrete train tunnel with a handgun. Nobody has a problem with that?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

MacThor said:


> So.........Maggie brought down a concrete train tunnel with a handgun. Nobody has a problem with that?


I kept meaning to post that. Just 1 clip and unloaded on it? And did all the walkers come behind them so they cut them off? Why not just keep going out, probably find somewhere to hide or whatever.

Oh well


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

MacThor said:


> So.........Maggie brought down a concrete train tunnel with a handgun. Nobody has a problem with that?


Is it really that much more unbelievable than 10 other things that happen in every episode?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I forgot to go back and look at one part of the show. I think it was when the scientist/girl/guy found a car. What was written in the dust on the car/van windsheild? Probably noticing significant.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> I forgot to go back and look at one part of the show. I think it was when the scientist/girl/guy found a car. What was written in the dust on the car/van windsheild? Probably noticing significant.


"Let mama be"

I'm assuming the walker that was in the car was mama.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MacThor said:


> So.........Maggie brought down a concrete train tunnel with a handgun. Nobody has a problem with that?


In actuality, the tunnel was made of wood.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

The virus that makes Walkers' heads so soft also weakens concrete.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

... and if Terminus *is*, indeed, full of cannibals then it will be even more strongly tied to "Sanctuary" of Logan's Run, where "Box" was stockpiling people as food.

But somehow I think that's too simple.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Anubys said:


> People at Terminus eat people!


Someone at Terminus saw Soylent Green.

And I always found it interesting that Soy is part of Soylent Green.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

What episode is that painting from ?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> What episode is that painting from ?


The episode named "Claimed" (s04e11)...which title makes much more sense after last night's episode.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

MacThor said:


> So.........Maggie brought down a concrete train tunnel with a handgun. Nobody has a problem with that?


Must have been done by the same contractors as the Big Dig.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Am I the only one that thinks a storyline about a safe haven that is run by bad people too much of a Woodbury retread? I really hope they are going somewhere different with it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Yeah, and the painting would make sense if it was done by a person who escaped Terminus!
> 
> But a Lizzie painting is just too random


It was a good theory connecting Lizzie with the painting, because there was also the sunflower painting across from the painting of the female, and this connects to Lizzie. But, in light of the recent revelation, there is a better likeness of Terminus lady/cook.

Creepy that the sanctuary advertised to lead survivors directly to them, complete with unlocked gates and signs warning people to not raise up their weapons as they enter, yet it was so barren of people except for the one lady. One might expect a lot of people visible on the grounds. Foreboding ...



Jstkiddn said:


> I hope the plate of food she's fixing for them doesn't include Beth.


 Hadn't thought of that!



cheesesteak said:


> ... In all the traveling our gang has been doing, nobody's thought to get a map? Only the military guy and scientist guy's group.


Darryl grabbed a map from the country club.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I hope Daryl realized Michonne and/or Carl are ahead of them, after taking note of the candy wrapper, and is preparing to deal with the claimed group when they all come together. Maybe he can create a peaceable solution. They're certainly going to need to work together against whatever the heck is going on at terminus. 

Super creepy, how empty and vulnerable it all seemed... Why didn't they show anyone shutting the gates behind them?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zordude said:


> Am I the only one that thinks a storyline about a safe haven that is run by bad people too much of a Woodbury retread? I really hope they are going somewhere different with it.


In the comics, different communities they come across tend to have different problems...

(There is no "Terminus" in the comics, although it could be a version of a comic book place with a different name.)


SoBelle0 said:


> Super creepy, how empty and vulnerable it all seemed... Why didn't they show anyone shutting the gates behind them?


They did, however, show the gate behind them with the chain re-looped through the fence, so although we didn't see them do it, clearly they left it as they found it.

I suspect some of this stuff slips between the editing cracks.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

zordude said:


> Am I the only one that thinks a storyline about a safe haven that is run by bad people too much of a Woodbury retread? I really hope they are going somewhere different with it.


No 



JohnB1000 said:


> Are you watching the episodes about Woodbury and stumbled into the wrong thread
> 
> Something will happen but I don't think it will be that because that would be almost exactly the same story.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

SoBelle0 said:


> I hope Daryl realized Michonne and/or Carl are ahead of them, after taking note of the candy wrapper, and is preparing to deal with the claimed group when they all come together. Maybe he can create a peaceable solution. They're certainly going to need to work together against whatever the heck is going on at terminus.
> 
> Super creepy, how empty and vulnerable it all seemed... Why didn't they show anyone shutting the gates behind them?


I kind of felt like he noticed it but, of course, had no desire to let on to any of those cretins because he needs to use this situation to his best advantage and then they are all going to be toast. But no way would Daryl be dumb enough to show ANY cards to these people.

Somebody mentioned the TERMINUS bunch being people-eaters - I don't know if that was in jest or not, but this is what occurred to me recently. I mean, what a sweet deal - attract any humans who will come their way and have a constant food supply.

Then, when the first bunch (that we know about) arrived, that Mary woman had her back to them and was, what appeared to me to be, barbequing. Whatcha barbequing in the zombie apocalypse? Anyway, she was pretty creepy and the whole thing felt like this is going to be worse than Woodbury.

I bet a lot goes on next week. Not ANY kind of spoiler of course, but Andrew Lincoln will finally be on the couch at Talking Dead. Can't wait for that either!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

SoBelle0 said:


> I hope Daryl realized Michonne and/or Carl are ahead of them, after taking note of the candy wrapper, and is preparing to deal with the claimed group when they all come together. Maybe he can create a peaceable solution.


Maybe Daryl can "claim" Michonne.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ha! I can see Daryl running in and yelling Claim, claim, claim, claim for all the women he knows to save them from his Buds.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't think this is at all spoilery, but in case it seems that way for somebody:



Spoiler



They did say on _Talking Dead_ that they could only gleen a brief clip for the "sneak peak at next week's episode" because there was SO MUCH going on next week that they could only find that small clip to play that wouldn't give anything away.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think I'd have a hard time accepting "people-eaters". Everything that has happened so far seems plausible, people going crazy, power struggles, gangs etc. But what about the Zombie Apocalypse would cause you to decide to eat people ?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> But what about the Zombie Apocalypse would cause you to decide to eat people ?


- Hunger

- Like the taste

- Psychotic


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd be surprised if they were people eaters. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it could happen. But they had tons of vegetable gardens and it seemed like a large enough "compound" that they would be able to send some people out setting traps or hunting. Although having the food come to you would be easier.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

It's probably just as simple as it's a good compound and really nirvana, but the new group Daryl is with F's it all up 

-I CLAIM Terminus!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> I'd be surprised if they were people eaters. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it could happen. But they had tons of vegetable gardens and it seemed like a large enough "compound" that they would be able to send some people out setting traps or hunting. Although having the food come to you would be easier.


Well they have to have some vegetables with their meat :up:

What if someone arrives and then claims to be a cannibal themselves, can they stay alive ?

It also seems that with all those signs you could easily get a large band of friendly or unfriendly visitors so it would be hard to kill and eat them all.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

There are usually cannibals in apocalypse shows somewhere along the line, but I think that's more in cities and places where there isn't much wild game. In backwoods Georgia you would have to be really lazy to go with people instead of deer and rabbits. On the other hand, it would be way safer to stay in an enclosed place and lure your food in instead of going hunting. 

I wonder if the powers that be in Terminus will be on board to get Eugene to Washington.

I liked the way Glenn kept Tara's identity secret from Maggie. But you know that will come back to bite him at some point. Never lie to your wife.

Considering all the signs for Terminus, there didn't seem to be that many people around. Where was everybody?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Did it bother anyone else that Daryl grabbed that other guy's arrow out of the rabbit and threw it in the woods and the other guy didn't go retrieve it?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did it bother anyone else that Daryl grabbed that other guy's arrow out of the rabbit and threw it in the woods and the other guy didn't go retrieve it?


Nah, I thought it was a nifty character bit. Darryl was dissing the guy (by making him go fetch), and he was too stupid to figure it out.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> Ha! I can see Daryl running in and yelling Claim, claim, claim, claim for all the women he knows to save them from his Buds.


lol, I was gonna say the same thing. once Daryl realizes Rick and co. are the people Claimed Leader is after, he just has to be all "Claimed!" on the whole group and by the leaders strictly enforced rules, the whole group will then belong to Daryl. Winning!



john4200 said:


> - Hunger
> 
> - Like the taste
> 
> - Psychotic


Were already cannibals before the apocolypes and simply banded together with other like minded peeps? I doubt they're people eaters but at the same time, I don't doubt anything at this point. I think it's pretty much guarenteed that whatever's going on there is the exact opposite of the santuary it promises.

The fact that the have signs all over Georgia telling everyone who can read where to find them, and the fact that they don't even lock the front of the compound, tells me that they're not just a bunch of hippies welcoming all who seek shelter. They have an open invitation to every psycho, rapist, killer, robber, or general bad guy to walk right in the front door. They'd be wiped off the map if they were what they appear to be.

It could be that they ARE what they claim, and then Daryl's new BFF's will come and mess everything up, but I doubt it. Rick and co. showing up and being taken in by strangers only to have absolute hell rained down upon them was the storyline for season 2. And also most of season 3 with Woodbury. It's been done.



DevdogAZ said:


> Did it bother anyone else that Daryl grabbed that other guy's arrow out of the rabbit and threw it in the woods and the other guy didn't go retrieve it?


I didn't catch that, but I WAS surprised that Daryl didn't take that arrow out of the other guy's head before leaving. What's up with that?? Dude has like five arrows to his name, he needs to procure them after use. I thought that was odd given how the show usually goes out of it's way to show him getting arrows back so as not to incur the wrath of the internets


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I didn't catch that, but I WAS surprised that Daryl didn't take that arrow out of the other guy's head before leaving. What's up with that?? Dude has like five arrows to his name, he needs to procure them after use. I thought that was odd given how the show usually goes out of it's way to show him getting arrows back so as not to incur the wrath of the internets


Darryl didn't shoot that guy with one of his bolts, one of the Merles (Joe's gang) did it with an arrow.

They're different aren't they? Arrows and bolts?

When they both shot the rabbit at the same time Darryl's bolt was shorter than Len's arrow.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Is it really that much more unbelievable than 10 other things that happen in every episode?


This.

I gave up trying to make sense of *anything* in this show 2 seasons ago.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Cearbhaill said:


> Darryl didn't shoot that guy with one of his bolts, one of the Merles (Joe's gang) did it with an arrow.
> 
> They're different aren't they? Arrows and bolts?
> 
> When they both shot the rabbit at the same time Darryl's bolt was shorter than Len's arrow.


Crossbow bolts are usually shorter than arrows for a longbow. But I would think that in a pinch, a longer arrow could be made to work with a crossbow (or at least modified with some cutting and fletching).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> I think I'd have a hard time accepting "people-eaters". Everything that has happened so far seems plausible, people going crazy, power struggles, gangs etc. But what about the Zombie Apocalypse would cause you to decide to eat people ?


In a lot of end of the world stories this happens. Lucifer's Hammer by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle - the cannibals did this first for survival but then as they got new members it was a way to have everyone guilty of the same crime of cannibalism. It was a ritual more than a survival by then. They even had a doctor that would look at the corpses to decide which were suitable to use for food.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

But in this ZA, the Terminus people would have to kill the humans and cook them up fast before they turned. So somewhere they'd have to keep the living humans alive and fed until their time comes up to be cooked. 

I do think it has to be something like this, or else it's Woodbury all over again.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hank said:


> But in this ZA, the Terminus people would have to kill the humans and cook them up fast before they turned. So somewhere they'd have to keep the living humans alive and fed until their time comes up to be cooked.


Couldn't they cut off their heads and freeze the rest in a big freezer / ice room?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Couldn't they cut off their heads and freeze the rest in a big freezer / ice room?


This. The head is the part you wouldn't eat anyways. Unless, of course, you had a hankering for braiinnnnsssss.....


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hmmm, I am making chili right now....anyone hungry?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> I think I'd have a hard time accepting "people-eaters". Everything that has happened so far seems plausible, people going crazy, power struggles, gangs etc. But what about the Zombie Apocalypse would cause you to decide to eat people ?


Peer pressure


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

danterner said:


> Peer pressure


They have pressure cookers at Terminus???


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Couldn't they cut off their heads and freeze the rest in a big freezer / ice room?


Freezers powered with what? Gasoline and generators? Unlikely.

But in this world (*cough**bad writing**cough*), anything is possible.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hank said:


> Freezers powered with what? Gasoline and generators?


Whatever fuel the trains ran on. Or just use ice, like I said (if there was not a good freeze last winter, then maybe they could bring it in from further north by rail)


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I liked the moment where Daryl considered covering Len with a sheet - a nod to Beth's influence, since she covered the mannequin woman in the golf pro shop. 

Now that I think about it, maybe Joe's group is the one who killed the country clubbers. "Rich B*tch" is something I can see them doing.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Hmmm, I am making chili right now....anyone hungry?


Claimed


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

CraigK said:


> Claimed


Well played!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Whatever fuel the trains ran on. Or just use ice, like I said (if there was not a good freeze last winter, then maybe they could bring it in from further north by rail)


What trains are running?


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Hank said:


> What trains are running?


Most run on diesel but if they could find a wood burning steam train then they would be set as I see lots of trees around. Sure it would make a lot of noise but at least they could travel in comfort without worrying about walkers.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Since I was the first to suggest that they eat Humans (not first to think it, just first to post it!), I will advance another theory: They eat Zombies!

Talk about your food walking up to you!

as for the picture and all the speculation about it, didn't they find a woman and her 2 children in that same house (the room was all creepy and pretty)? so the best guess for who painted the picture would be the dead people in the house, not Lizzy or Tasha Yar.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh and I also agree we might be seeing a group of cannibals here at Terminus as hunger makes you do what you need to (look at the Andes Flight Disaster for proof of that) and having "food" walk into camp is a lot safer than going out to hunt animals and possibly getting eaten by a walker.



Spoiler



In the comics there are cannibals that eat part of Dale so I can see them doing something like this in the television show.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

betts4 said:


> In a lot of end of the world stories this happens. Lucifer's Hammer by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle - the cannibals did this first for survival but then as they got new members it was a way to have everyone guilty of the same crime of cannibalism. It was a ritual more than a survival by then. They even had a doctor that would look at the corpses to decide which were suitable to use for food.


possible spoiler from comics, but more speculation, really...


Spoiler



There are cannibals in the Walking Dead graphic novels. They aren't in a nice place like Terminus. From what I recall, there is a small group that's run out of game to hunt and start hunting, capturing, and eating people. The prey is kept alive, held prisoner, and a limb is harvested when the cannibals need more fresh meat.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

GameGuru said:


> Most run on diesel but if they could find a wood burning steam train then they would be set as I see lots of trees around. Sure it would make a lot of noise but at least they could travel in comfort without worrying about walkers.


I didn't ask what trains *could be* running.. I asked, what trains *are* running. We haven't see any, so I think we can safely assume "none".


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't see how Daryl can make the leap from "here's a candy wrapper" to "here's a candy wrapper, Rick and his kid must've eaten that candy on their way to terminus".


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Hank said:


> I didn't ask what trains *could be* running.. I asked, what trains *are* running. We haven't see any, so I think we can safely assume "none".


And I was answering what trains could be running. Any train that ran on diesel would probably be empty now so wouldn't be running.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I don't see how Daryl can make the leap from "here's a candy wrapper" to "here's a candy wrapper, Rick and his kid must've eaten that candy on their way to terminus".


I think it was because of the brand of the candy bar. Carl and Michonne made it pretty clear that they each preferred that particular brand. Daryl could know that.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

justen_m said:


> There are cannibals in the Walking Dead graphic novels. They aren't in a nice place like Terminus. From what I recall, there is a small group that's run out of game to hunt and start hunting, capturing, and eating people. The prey is kept alive, held prisoner, and a limb is harvested when the cannibals need more fresh meat.


I thought there was an agreement NOT to discuss the comics because they contain spoilers for those who have not read them!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

New Zealand TV ran a preview of next week that was not shown to US audiences.

I have spoiler tagged a link to that preview.
Not that there are spoilers shown per se, but I know how sensitive many are to anything resembling a spoiler and was afraid the youtube would display showing something telling. Overly cautious, yes. I linked it so no frames of the video would show but am still spoilerizing it to be double safe.

Again- link to preview not shown to US audiences-



Spoiler


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I dont' buy the Cannibal speculation. They have showed time and time again that pretty much every house (at least that we are shown) has some type of food in it. We haven't seen any signs of starvation on this show. Cannabilism is a HUGE leap. I think they would have to been setting this up for a long time showing hunger issues.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> New Zealand TV ran a preview of next week that was not shown to US audiences.
> 
> I have spoiler tagged a link to that preview.
> Not that there are spoilers shown per se, but I know how sensitive many are to anything resembling a spoiler and was afraid the youtube would display showing something telling. Overly cautious, yes. I linked it so no frames of the video would show but am still spoilerizing it to be double safe.
> ...


You made a wise choice. That video will definitely upset some people here.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I don't see how Daryl can make the leap from "here's a candy wrapper" to "here's a candy wrapper, Rick and his kid must've eaten that candy on their way to terminus".


Did Daryl see it? I know the show made a point of showing it but I can't remember anyone acknowledging it.

I figured it was more as a point of reference to show Carl, Rick, michonne were ahead of "claimed" crew.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> Did Daryl see it? I know the show made a point of showing it but I can't remember anyone acknowledging it.
> 
> I figured it was more as a point of reference to show Carl, Rick, michonne were ahead of "claimed" crew.


yup - this.

Nobody noticed it, as far as we know. It was for us.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I thought that was why he "claimed" that wad of dirt with one strawberry attached- to distract the Merles from the wrapper.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I doubt it. The wrapper would mean nothing to the crew, other than that people had passed that way some time in relatively recent history - which isn't notable since people presumably follow the signs on the tracks to Terminus.

I'm not even sure we're to assume that Daryl would find any significance to the wrapper, since Carl and Michonne likely found the food after the Prison was split up. Favorites don't mean anything - people are going to eat what they can find.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> I doubt it. The wrapper would mean nothing to the crew, other than that people had passed that way some time in relatively recent history - which isn't notable since people presumably follow the signs on the tracks to Terminus.
> 
> I'm not even sure we're to assume that Daryl would find any significance to the wrapper, since Carl and Michonne likely found the food after the Prison was split up. Favorites don't mean anything - people are going to eat what they can find.


So why the quick "claim" then?
Just showing the wrapper would have told _us_ they were behind Rick & Co.
Why Darryl's sudden urge to pick up a wad of dirt if not to divert _their_ attention?

IMO a coincidence is never really just a coincidence on a TV show.
I think Darryl is playing the long game with these yahoos- keeping his enemies close because he knows they are bad news for anyone they come across and wants to be there to hopefully intervene somehow.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I wonder if the writers know what Terminus is yet. It wouldn't be unheard of for them to wait until they get in the writer's room for next season before they decide on an answer. Especially with the way they have gone through show runners on this show.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It looked like a strawberry plant to me, not just a wad of dirt!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> It looked like a strawberry plant to me, not just a wad of dirt!


I'm exaggerating, of course.

It was a strawberry plant with _one_ strawberry.
How long do you think _that's_ going to live in a trash bag with chunks of dead rabbit?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> So why the quick "claim" then?


To be a dick - and simultaneously show his understanding of the rule and the ridiculousness of it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I guess we shall see!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> So why the quick "claim" then?
> Just showing the wrapper would have told _us_ they were behind Rick & Co.
> Why Darryl's sudden urge to pick up a wad of dirt if not to divert _their_ attention?
> 
> ...





MonsterJoe said:


> To be a dick - and simultaneously show his understanding of the rule and the ridiculousness of it.


That's what I saw too. He just showed that he was part of them (for now) by him claiming something edible before someone else could.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I thought there was an agreement NOT to discuss the comics because they contain spoilers for those who have not read them!


I never read that, but then again, these threads get pretty long. In any case, I went back and put spoiler tags around my quote. I can't fix your quote of my untagged original post.

It isn't much of a spoiler, if a spoiler at all. The tv show has differed from the comic on some pretty important points, but if that has been agreed on, I will abide. Sorry.

That said... when they walked into Terminus and there were no guards, etc, it just screamed cannibals! Lure in humans, get them to lower their guard, then eat 'em! I wonder if there is any relation between the folks in Terminus and the people who took Beth?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm going 50/50 on them being cannibals at this point, but also leaning 75/25 that they are the ones that took Beth (like others said)


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Justen, no need to apologize to me. I'm not the spoiler police! 

I just know some people get upset when it happens and there was certainly a huge uproar in the GoT threads!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> I'm going 50/50 on them being cannibals at this point, but also leaning 75/25 that they are the ones that took Beth (like others said)


Nope, I'm not even going to go there.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

The strawberry was the first thing he claimed. I think it showed his acceptance of the new group. That plus him not covering the dead guy, he seems to be like a mimic. He adopts personality traits of the people he is surrounded by. If he was still around "the good guys" he would have had the decency to cover the dead body (like Beth did)...he's a follower.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cearbhaill said:


> So why the quick "claim" then?
> Just showing the wrapper would have told _us_ they were behind Rick & Co.
> Why Darryl's sudden urge to pick up a wad of dirt if not to divert _their_ attention?


Because he wanted the strawberry and there was another guy going for it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Test said:


> The strawberry was the first thing he claimed. I think it showed his acceptance of the new group. That plus him not covering the dead guy, he seems to be like a mimic. He adopts personality traits of the people he is surrounded by. If he was still around "the good guys" he would have had the decency to cover the dead body (like Beth did)...he's a follower.


Disagree- I think he had second thoughts about covering up the guy because he wanted to _look_ like one of them, not because he _is_ one.

Anything he is doing he is doing because it helps him blend in for the moment. I have not a doubt in my mind that when it comes down to brass tacks he is 100% one of the good guys.

He found family and he found respect with Rick and company- not only did he experience respect from other people but, for the first time in his life, he felt it for _himself_. 
He's not going to leave that behind.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Disagree- I think he had second thoughts about covering up the guy because he wanted to _look_ like one of them, not because he _is_ one.
> 
> Anything he is doing he is doing because it helps him blend in for the moment. I have not a doubt in my mind that when it comes down to brass tacks he is 100% one of the good guys.
> 
> ...


I agree with that much!


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

^ agree. Daryl's one of the group all the way. I've really liked the back half of the season and the way it's paired up different people and given actors/characters a bigger change to shine... I think Darly's time with Beth reiterated how important the group is to him. And I think he realizes the guys he's with are nut jobs, but he's using them to his advantage (safety in numbers) until he can come up with a plan. Playing the game, if you will.

The only thing I found odd through most of the episodes was that a lot fo the characters are convinced the rest of the group is dead and is perfectly happy setting up shop somewhere with whoever they're with now. Rick especially thought they were all gone but even after Michonne showed up proving people made it out, no one really said anything about at least trying to find the others. Tyrese was ready to play house with Carol and the kids from The Shining with no regard for the fact that his sister was still out there somewhere. And Beth had to convince Daryl to "have faith" that some of them survived because he was sure no one did. Just not sure why. Glen and Maggie were all "I know the other is alive", and figured it out. A little love from everyone else wouldn't kill anyone! lol. 

Oh well...I guess they'll all be glad to see each other when they converge on Terminus (which I have a feeling is gonna make Woodbury look like a legit safe haven).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Disagree- I think he had second thoughts about covering up the guy because he wanted to _look_ like one of them, not because he _is_ one.


And I'm not even convinced that being/looking like one of them was a factor. It might have just been a sign of disrespect. For a moment he felt sorry for the guy, being beaten to death over a rabbit, but then he remembered who the guy really was.

But that aside, I agree that no way has he become one of them.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

While I think at heart Daryl is a good guy, this episode was about his transition back to bad guy. He is distraught over losing Beth. He is back with the type of guy he followed for years (Merle). Everything in this episode was about leading him to the point of giving up and accepting that is who he is and not covering up the body and using the "claim" was showing that he has reverted. He is not "undercover" or pretending. He thinks that is where he belongs. 

Of course, the finale will include a standoff where he has to choose, and we all know he will choose the good guys (eventually).


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

This and hopefully the next the kind of episode that makes the setup episode with Beth and his reveal important.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Disagree- I think he had second thoughts about covering up the guy because he wanted to _look_ like one of them, not because he _is_ one.


Look like one of them to whom? No one but the viewers saw him do that.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Zevida said:


> While I think at heart Daryl is a good guy, this episode was about his transition back to bad guy. He is distraught over losing Beth. He is back with the type of guy he followed for years (Merle). Everything in this episode was about leading him to the point of giving up and accepting that is who he is and not covering up the body and using the "claim" was showing that he has reverted. He is not "undercover" or pretending. He thinks that is where he belongs.
> 
> Of course, the finale will include a standoff where he has to choose, and we all know he will choose the good guys (eventually).


This.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Zevida said:


> While I think at heart Daryl is a good guy, this episode was about his transition back to bad guy. He is distraught over losing Beth. He is back with the type of guy he followed for years (Merle). Everything in this episode was about leading him to the point of giving up and accepting that is who he is and not covering up the body and using the "claim" was showing that he has reverted. He is not "undercover" or pretending. He thinks that is where he belongs.
> 
> Of course, the finale will include a standoff where he has to choose, and we all know he will choose the good guys (eventually).


Exactly and for all he knows he will never see his "family" again. He will definitely come through for Rick and crew in the finale, but for now he is going with the flow.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Zevida said:


> Of course, the finale will include a standoff where he has to choose, and we all know he will choose the good guys (eventually).


I believe this too.  I also believe Rick will somehow get beat up in the finale.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Look like one of them to whom? No one but the viewers saw him do that.


How do you know where they were all looking?
They were all out of frame.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And I'm not even convinced that being/looking like one of them was a factor. It might have just been a sign of disrespect. For a moment he felt sorry for the guy, being beaten to death over a rabbit, but then he remembered who the guy really was.
> 
> But that aside, I agree that no way has he become one of them.


Daryl - even from season 4.1 - would not have considered covering the body (_any_ body really), until after his time alone with Beth, when she covered the Mannequin body over his objection. She's changed him, and they were showing that - but he figured this particular body was undeserving.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Disagree- I think he had second thoughts about covering up the guy because he wanted to _look_ like one of them, not because he _is_ one.
> 
> Anything he is doing he is doing because it helps him blend in for the moment. I have not a doubt in my mind that when it comes down to brass tacks he is 100% one of the good guys.
> 
> ...


This and This.

While he may have to pretend to have to 'choose'. I don't think there will be any doubt.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree with everyone here about Daryl. Which makes the fact that he has stopped looking for Beth all the more out of character. While he waits for the right time to leave this new group, who knows what horrors are being done to her!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I agree with everyone here about Daryl. Which makes the fact that he has stopped looking for Beth all the more out of character. While he waits for the right time to leave this new group, who knows what horrors are being done to her!


I don't think you agree with everyone. I don't think he is waiting for the right time to leave. I think he's decided this is the group he's with now and he's assimilating and going right back to the follower jerk that he was when he followed Merle. If he never ran into another person from the prison again, he'd stay with them. We all know that won't happen, so we'll get to see him realize he has grown as a person, he doesn't have to be a d-bag, and do the right thing. But right now, he's thinks that's where he belongs and he's accepted that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Zevida said:


> I don't think you agree with everyone. I don't think he is waiting for the right time to leave. I think he's decided this is the group he's with now and he's assimilating and going right back to the follower jerk that he was when he followed Merle. If he never ran into another person from the prison again, he'd stay with them. We all know that won't happen, so we'll get to see him realize he has grown as a person, he doesn't have to be a d-bag, and do the right thing. But right now, he's thinks that's where he belongs and he's accepted that.


Ah, in that case: I disagree with you!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I don't think you agree with everyone. I don't think he is waiting for the right time to leave. I think he's decided this is the group he's with now and he's assimilating and going right back to the follower jerk that he was when he followed Merle. If he never ran into another person from the prison again, he'd stay with them. We all know that won't happen, so we'll get to see him realize he has grown as a person, he doesn't have to be a d-bag, and do the right thing. But right now, he's thinks that's where he belongs and he's accepted that.


I definitely disagree with this. He's not buying into this group. He's just doing what he needs to in order to keep himself safe and keep them from suspecting he has ulterior motives. But I don't think he'll have even the slightest hesitation to ditch this group when the opportunity arises, or even kill this group if that's required to save himself and/or his friends.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I definitely disagree with this. He's not buying into this group. He's just doing what he needs to in order to keep himself safe and keep them from suspecting he has ulterior motives. But I don't think he'll have even the slightest hesitation to ditch this group when the opportunity arises, or even kill this group if that's required to save himself and/or his friends.


Right, and as I suggested earlier, he's not looking for Beth because he doesn't want to attract these people's attention to her. He probably figures his best shot at finding her is getting to Terminus.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Right, and as I suggested earlier, he's not looking for Beth because he doesn't want to attract these people's attention to her. He probably figures his best shot at finding her is getting to Terminus.


This. At this point, the last thing he wants is for these creeps to know Beth even exists.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

You guys are so wrong.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> He's just doing what he needs to in order to keep himself safe and keep them from suspecting he has ulterior motives.


Then why didn't he leave at night when everyone else was asleep? Are you seriously telling me Daryl thinks he needs this other group to keep him safe or to find Beth? If he just disappears in the night, why would they suspect anything?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Right, and as I suggested earlier, he's not looking for Beth because he doesn't want to attract these people's attention to her. He probably figures his best shot at finding her is getting to Terminus.


Where does he even start looking for her? He has no clues, no leads, no idea who took her or where they might be. If she had been taken on foot it would be a bit more probable but because she was taken in a car, the search radius becomes incredibly large. While I don't think he has given up completely, he does probably see the hopelessness of trying to look for her by himself.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Zevida said:


> Then why didn't he leave at night when everyone else was asleep? Are you seriously telling me Daryl thinks he needs this other group to keep him safe or to find Beth? If he just disappears in the night, why would they suspect anything?


He can't leave and go off on his own- they'd just track him down and kill him for sport (and so Joe could get his hands on the crossbow) and he knows it. What happened to Len was meant as a lesson for _him_. 
I think it is a simple of case of "keep your enemies closer."
Also, as they reminded us 20 times this episode- being alone will kill you.
And he knows they are bad news and he wants to be there if they stumble upon anyone who is even remotely a decent human being.

He can't leave and still go to Terminus to try and find other people or prison refugees or Beth or anyone else- the thugs are heading that way too and he'd not be able to lose them while still heading the right direction.

IMO they're only following Rick because they have nothing better to do. 
I think their attention span is pretty short and they'd welcome the chance to change directions to make a (deadly) point to him.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> He can't leave and go off on his own- they'd just track him down and kill him for sport (and so Joe could get his hands on the crossbow) and he knows it.


Daryl is a way more experienced tracker an would know how to cover his tracks.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> He can't leave and still go to Terminus to try and find other people or prison refugees or Beth or anyone else- the thugs are heading that way too and he'd not be able to lose them while still heading the right direction.


Daryl didn't know they were heading to Terminus until the very end of the episode. Could be misremembering, but I don't think Daryl knew anything at all about Terminus until that time.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's the thing, we will never know Daryl's train (yup) of thought for sure. He isn't going to say anything that definitively makes either side on this forum right. 

I do think the posters that believe Daryl is "pretending" or "playing the long game" are thinking about this as a viewer of the tv show. We all know he is a good guy, we all know they are still alive and out there, we all know they will meet again and we all know he will pick the right team. 

I'm looking at this from the characters perspective and what he's shown in the past. The group has been split up for some time now, he doesn't know who made it out alive and is still out there to find. A new pack finds him and he falls in line. He's obviously a follower, it's not a bad thing. 

Next episode of talking dead someone tweet the question about Daryl's line of thinking.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

How many days since the prison has this been? Like a week or 2 at the most?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> How many days since the prison has this been? Like a week or 2 at the most?


I would guess it's been about a week or so, but we have no way to know for sure.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Azlen said:


> Where does he even start looking for her? He has no clues, no leads, no idea who took her or where they might be. If she had been taken on foot it would be a bit more probable but because she was taken in a car, the search radius becomes incredibly large.


I think he would have a decent chance of finding her by trying to track the car. There are not that many roads (or hideouts) in the rural area, and in the ZA you probably need to leave the road occasionally (to go around obstacles) and that would likely leave fresh tire tracks in the dirt. Certainly it is worth a try to follow the road for a while, looking for signs, and also keeping an eye out for hideouts.

Failing that, the next best thing to try would be to hide out in the woods near the funeral home and keep watch. It is likely the criminal will return to the scene of the crime.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I think that when Daryl is faced with choosing between his current group and his old group, he will at first stay with the current group then will be convinced or have something happen that convinces him he belongs with the old group and is really a good guy at heart.

If he's just pretending, he'll switch sides immediately.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Darryl tracked the car to a crossroads and realized it was hopeless to keep trying to find Beth (we don't know how many turnings he'd already had to make a choice at before he gave up). Then he sat down in the road in despair. That's when the Claimed gang showed up.

I think he just doesn't have any hope of being able to find Beth: even if there are only a few roads there are hundreds of houses, etc. along each one. Unless he sees the actual car (and recognizes it--it was dark and he only saw it as it drove off) or he's willing to simply search every house in the area, there's no chance.

I don't think Darryl knew about Terminus until the end of this episode. Now that he knows, it's quite possible he has some hope that he might find Beth there or at least some of the other group. We'll see, but I bet that'll shake him up a bit and get him thinking again.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I think Daryl would be in whatever group is in front of him, and he takes on a little of the characteristics of the group.

Will be interesting to see if he has to make a choice of what group to follow out of Terminus, whenever that is, who he chooses.

-smak-


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So I have read three different sets of spoilers for the season finale, and the place that has legit ones doesn't usually post until Thursday afternoon/evening.

I suspect show runners are flooding the interwebs with several sets to keep us guessing- if so, good on them for outwitting us


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

madscientist said:


> I think he just doesn't have any hope of being able to find Beth: even if there are only a few roads there are hundreds of houses, etc. along each one. Unless he sees the actual car (and recognizes it--it was dark and he only saw it as it drove off) or he's willing to simply search every house in the area, there's no chance.


So what you are saying is that if he does not search for Beth, then there is no chance he will find her.

Obviously, there is a decent chance that he could find her if he keeps looking around for the car and/or surveils the funeral home.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I think that when Daryl is faced with choosing between his current group and his old group, he will at first stay with the current group then will be convinced or have something happen that convinces him he belongs with the old group and is really a good guy at heart.
> 
> If he's just pretending, he'll switch sides immediately.


If the writers try to create some kind of dramatic tension that Daryl may actually choose to be loyal to the "Claimed" gang over Rick & Co. after being with "Claimed" for just a couple days, it will be laughable. They've spent all this time building up Daryl as a character, and to have him show any allegiance to "Claimed" would undo all the character building they've done.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> If the writers try to create some kind of dramatic tension that Daryl may actually choose to be loyal to the "Claimed" gang over Rick & Co. after being with "Claimed" for just a couple days, it will be laughable. They've spent all this time building up Daryl as a character, and to have him show any allegiance to "Claimed" would undo all the character building they've done.


Prediction: there will be a standoff between the Claimed crew, including Daryl, versus Rick et al. The Claimed crew leader will get a surprise crossbow bolt through the eye.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> If the writers try to create some kind of dramatic tension that Daryl may actually choose to be loyal to the "Claimed" gang over Rick & Co. after being with "Claimed" for just a couple days, it will be laughable. They've spent all this time building up Daryl as a character, and to have him show any allegiance to "Claimed" would undo all the character building they've done.


They've also made it very clear that Daryl likes the man he's become since the ZA more than he liked the man he was before the ZA. I agree with whoever pointed out above that we are seeing these situations as viewers and the characters don't have all the information that we do. But Daryl's self-image is something that has been addressed within the scope of his own perspective, and has been addressed to some extent between himself and some of the other characters. Most recently, of course, while he and Beth were sitting on the porch drinking moonshine.

I don't buy that he's just abandoning this new perspective on himself simply because Rack happened to come along and find him in the street.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> How many days since the prison has this been? Like a week or 2 at the most?





DevdogAZ said:


> I would guess it's been about a week or so, but we have no way to know for sure.


I posted this earlier...

The best timeline I can find only goes up to day 506+.

The attack on the prison was day 504+ and the day that Michonne caught up with Rick & Carl (after Carl ate the pudding) was day 506+. I keep waiting for the site to update.

http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Television_Show_Timeline


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Cearbhaill, honestly this is a genuine question.

Why do you want to find spoilers ? Isn't it better to just watch the show?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Cearbhaill, honestly this is a genuine question.
> 
> Why do you want to find spoilers ? Isn't it better to just watch the show?


Not for me, no.
I don't like surprises, not even close football games etc.- too much stress


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Cearbhaill, honestly this is a genuine question.
> 
> Why do you want to find spoilers ? Isn't it better to just watch the show?


What is it to you? No one is forcing you to click on the link.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Here is a Google Maps link to the location used for Terminus:

https://www.google.com/maps?ll=33.7...bp=,285.7,,0,24.379997&output=classic&dg=ntvo


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

brianric said:


> What is it to you? No one is forcing you to click on the link.


Do you just cut and paste that response ? Just read what I posted, it was a question and she answered it politely. You could learn a lot.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Do you just cut and paste that response ? Just read what I posted, it was a question and she answered it politely. You could learn a lot.


I was also curious so I'm glad you asked!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

GameGuru said:


> Most run on diesel...


Actually most run on electricity....


----------



## au_en_bear (Nov 11, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Actually most run on electricity....


Technically you are correct. Most locomotives use electric motors to turn their wheels so they do not need transmissions. But they use diesel powered generators to create that electricity.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

What they really need is one of these!










Or if they get _really_ lucky-


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

au_en_bear said:


> Technically you are correct. Most locomotives use electric motors to turn their wheels so they do not need transmissions. But they use diesel powered generators to create that electricity.


Of course I'm correct....because I'm a wise ass


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Of course I'm correct....because I'm a wise ass


well...you're half right here


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Just wanted to say - after watching the last few minutes of last weeks episode before the new one last night - It was obvious that Daryl was just being a dick. It was clear that one of the other dudes saw the strawberry first, but had not claimed it.


----------

